# Nuevamente No me funciona el DRI :) Con RADEON (Solucionado)

## diegoto

Bueno acutlice el kernel, con la rama estable de gentoo es la version 2.6.22-rc2, y utilizo el driver "radeon" para mi ATI X600XT PCI-E siempre anduvo joya pero ahora actulice el kernel y murio el DRI.

```

localhost ~ # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: No

```

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc101"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Option  "AccelMethod" "XAA"

        Option  "AccelDFS" "1"

        Option  "EnablePageFlip" "1"

        Option  "ColorTiling" "1"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

        BoardName   "RV380 0x3e50 [Radeon X600]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option  "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "false"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "ATI Radeon"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```

localhost ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

```

Estos warings siempre estuvieron alguna forma de eliminarlos ?

```

localhost ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

```

Recompile el xorg-x11 y funciono el DRI nuevamente ni idea porque esta accion. saludos

----------

## Coghan

Supongo que sabrás que si usas las ati-drivers, cada vez que actualizas a un nuevo kernel has de re-emerge los módulos de ati.

Si tienes varios de estos módulos externos del kernel puedes usar:

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

```
modules-update add ati-drivers
```

```
modules-update rebuild
```

después de compilar cada nuevo kernel.

----------

## diegoto

Si lo se, salvo que no utilizo ese driver, y como especifique arriba utilizo los drivers del kernel RADEON que son los Open Source, por lo tanto cuando compile el kernel estos drivers se actualizaron.

salu2

----------

## Coghan

Suelo usar nvidia, di por sentado, sin leer tu xorg.conf, que usabas fglrx.

¿Has vuelto a lanzar este comando?

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

----------

## diegoto

Va lo que pasa que con este se utiliza el eselect opengl set xorg-x11 pero igual sigue sin levantarme el DRI.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Añade a /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Esta era mi Section Device en el viejo laptop:

```

    Driver "radeon"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "DDCMode" "on"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "on"

    Option "GARTSize" "64"

    Option "DepthBits" "24"

    Option "DynamicClocks" "on"

    Option "BIOSHotkeys" "on"

    Option "ColorTiling" "on"

    Option "BackingStore" "on"

    Option "mtrr" "on"

    Option "LVDSProbePLL" "on"

```

DynamicClocks no será adecuado en caso de no usar un portátil. LVDSProbePLL debes saber lo que significa antes de usarlo.

```
man radeon
```

 para más ayuda.

Crea además el archivo /etc/drirc

con este contenido:

```

<driconf>

    <device screen="0" driver="radeon">

        <application name="Default">

            <option name="force_s3tc_enable" value="false" />

            <option name="fthrottle_mode" value="2" />

            <option name="tcl_mode" value="3" />

            <option name="texture_depth" value="1" />

            <option name="def_max_anisotropy" value="1.0" />

            <option name="no_neg_lod_bias" value="false" />

            <option name="texture_units" value="3" />

            <option name="dither_mode" value="0" />

            <option name="hyperz" value="true" />

            <option name="round_mode" value="0" />

            <option name="color_reduction" value="1" />

            <option name="vblank_mode" value="0" />

            <option name="allow_large_textures" value="2" />

        </application>

    </device>

</driconf>

```

 :Twisted Evil:  Doy por hecho que tienes Load "dri" y "glx" en tu xorg.conf, Section "Module"

Antes de añadir /etc/drirc, si logras activar el dri ejecuta glxgears, después copia y pega el /etc/drirc y reinicia las X y vuelve a ejecutar glxgears, te sorprenderás...

----------

## mad93

He pegado esto del drirc y nada, sigo con los 1800 fps, se ha de configurar algo más para que tenga efecto?

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *mad93 wrote:*   

> He pegado esto del drirc y nada, sigo con los 1800 fps, se ha de configurar algo más para que tenga efecto?

 

No copies y pegues sin saber exactamente las opciones que estás activando. El mío funcionaba en mi viejo laptop, pero el chip era un M7, creo...

```
emerge driconf
```

 y ejecútalo no sin antes borrar o mover a otro lugar el /etc/drirc que has pegado.

----------

